# f.s : Apple iPhone 6s at $400



## breakin (Feb 25, 2016)

Brand New Original

( What'sApp CHAT ) : +14194057868

Apple iPhone 6s Plus at $500 

Apple iPhone 6s at $400

Sony Xperia Z4 Tablet LTE at $400 & Sony Xperia Z3 at $300

Samsung Galaxy Note 5 at $300 

Samsung Galaxy Note Edge at $400

Samsung Galaxy S5 at $250 

Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge at $400

BlackBerry Porsche P'9982 at $700 & BlackBerry Porsche P'9981 at $500

BlackBerry Classic 16GB at $250 & BlackBerry Passport at $350

Canon Eos 7D at $450 & Canon Eos 5D at $700

PlayStation 4 at $200 & Xbox 360 Slim at $180


( Call & What'sApp ) : +14194057868


Write to Email : [email protected]


----------

